# Light type?



## mikey9821 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm building a toe pincher coffin and am planning on fog and a light inside with the cover just slightly open. Any recommendations on the type of lighting? Florescent, CFL, incandescent, LED. I just want the small amount of open area of the lid to glow with a nice green light and make the fog glow as it spill out from the opening. I would like the option to change the color if I want. Blue, red, orange, whatever. what have you found works the best for this effect?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Big lots has some red, orange or green CFL bulbs by the way for less than $4 each.

Whatever bulb you choose, do not put it near the nozzle for the fog machine and do not put it near the toe pincher walls. Hot bulbs and moisture to not mix.


----------



## mikey9821 (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely. I have to keep things safe and functioning for years to come. Let me clarify that I don't need to change colors on the fly. Just maybe form year to year. 

Would painting the inside in some phosphorescent paint and using a black light be better?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

just hook a dimmer switch to whatever small lamp you use. That way you can dim the light to your likeing and you can buy colored bulbs fairly cheap. 
Wal mart I know use to have green,blue,red,and yellow 60 watt light bulbs.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Green compact florescent. They are lower wattage so not too bright, not too hot to the touch but give off a nice glow. The undead prefer it three to one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can get colored LED light bulbs at Menards, last forever and you don't have to worry about heat issues.


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

mikey9821 said:


> I'm building a toe pincher coffin and am planning on fog and a light inside with the cover just slightly open. Any recommendations on the type of lighting? Florescent, CFL, incandescent, LED. I just want the small amount of open area of the lid to glow with a nice green light and make the fog glow as it spill out from the opening. I would like the option to change the color if I want. Blue, red, orange, whatever. what have you found works the best for this effect?


i always recommend LEDs for any haunt for several reasons:
- they are more reliable and durable than traditional lights
- they dont generate much heat, if at all (no fire risk)
- the color they produce is very "pure": the output light spans a very narrow wavelength band


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

LED string lights are the direction I am giong now, I have been using c7 and mini christmas lights for years, more bulbs more light, mixing colors of blubs or changing them is endless fun.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Rope lights also work pretty good for this sort of thing. They're sealed, so except for where the power plug meets power socket, you don't need to worry about condensation from the fog. Run the rope light around the inside perimeter of the coffin and it'll produce a nice glow without the lights being visible.

Does the coffin have a bottom? If not, lay down a bead of mulch a couple of inches thick, then rest the coffin on top of the mulch. The fog will seep out through the mulch. The mulch will also cool the fog and cause it to hug the ground in a manner similar to fog chillers. It does require a lid, partially open is okay, to contain the fog and force some of it to exit through the mulch.


----------

